# For PC users, do you prefer an iPad or an Google/Android friendly tablet?



## rookieborn (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi - I'm a PC user...so I would like to direct this question to PC users who have tablets.

Do you prefer an iPad or an Google/Android friendly tablet?  and why?

Thanks,
BJ


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I went iPad (have had an iPad 2 for going on two years) and have been very happy.

I skipped the iPad 1 as I wanted to wait and see what the competition came out with, and a webcam for Skype was a must have feature for me. I went with iPad for two main reasons.

1.  4:3 screen ratio.  Much better for reading large documents (i.e. letter sized PDFs), and I prefer that ratio even for e-books, newspaper apps etc.  16x9 screens are just too narrow in portrait orientation for my liking.  Especially the 10" ones--the ratio isn't as jarring on 7" tablets as on the large screen ones.

2.  App selection.  Moot if you just want e-mail, facebook/twitter, simple games, internet, Kindle app etc.--basic users will find everything they need on both.  But with Apple having over 200,000 tablet apps to android still only having a few hundred tablet optimized apps, there are a lot more options for productivity, various niche tasks etc. on iOS.

I also just like the simplicity of the iOS system.  It's the same on my iPad and iPhone, very easy to use etc.  With Android you get different looks to the OS on different devices since companies can put whatever GUI they want on it, there are multiple different versions of the OS out at the same time on different devices etc.  I'm not a customizer or tweaker or techie in general and like my things very simple and straightforward to use.  Android isn't complicated by any means, but I like the simplicity of iOS and don't feel much hampered by the "walled garden" approach that most do as I'm not customizing things on my gadgets much at all anyway.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

My first tablet was the original iPad.  As soon as I heard about it, I knew it would be a good device for me.  I live on my iPad.  

My second tablet was the original Fire.  Mostly because I wanted it for media consumption and because I'm a moderator on a Kindle forum.  And I had gift card credit so it didn't cost me anything.  But that Fire, while perfect for what I purchased it for, media consumption, would never have replaced the iPad for me--size, memory and lack of ability to pair a bluetooth keyboard with it.

I've ordered a Fire 4G which is 8.9", so I'm curious to see how it compares to my iPad and whether it can really take its place.  Just over two weeks, I'll be able to start my test.

Betsy


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I currently have both an iPad and Nexus 7 tablet (and an Android phone). Hard to tell what the long-term usage will be, but I haven't used the iPad since I got the Nexus tablet. From the standpoint of a 'normal' user, I see little difference between them other than screen size.

From a philosophical standpoint, my vote goes to Android; I'm increasingly disappointed with Apple's stranglehold on the IOS system. It keeps me from doing things such as installing my own maps on the device. On Android it's fairly trivial. I like to have a modest amount of customization available, and Android allows that, IOS allows practically none. Yes, I'm a power user.    I've been using and programming computers since about 1980.

It also has an effect that I'm on retirement income and the Android devices are around one-third to one-half as expenisve as the IOS equivalient, either.   

Mike


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

I'm a tweaker, so an Android tablet fit better with my personality. I really like widgets, having weather, and my calendar/agenda/tasks all on the main screen. 

When I was first deciding on a tablet, a lot of the work websites I needed to access still used Flash. That made getting an iPad not a viable option, since I wouldn't be able to view them.


----------



## holgalee (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm an android user, and I enjoy the freedom that the OS gives me. It works exactly like a drive when it comes to transferring of files: plug in device to pc, copy and paste files into tablet. You can also delete, files and create folders. I do not believe the ipad allows that, and I dislike using itunes for something which I feel is an essential feature for all devices. I've heard that cloud storing is possible, but you'll need to connect to the internet and that consumes battery power, and is generally slower than using good old drag and drop.

Is the android system hard to use? Not at all, and you're hearing this from a not extremely techie lady. (I'll never be able to create my own roms, but I can follow instructions for rooting my devices, if they are well written.)

Right now, I'm using the Samsung Galaxy Note 10.1 and it's excellent for media consumption and production. If you want to check some reviews on YouTube, do note that some professional reviewers were using pre production models which may have some issues. That said, Mobile Tech Review is known to be quite impartial with regards to android and ios systems, and here's the review: http://youtu.be/8Wf_PqPi2tw. And you can also check out XDA's forum for the device.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I had an iPad from opening day, then I had an exorcism, and now I'm happy with Android.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Right now, I have an iPad 2, Fire, and Fire HD. I've decided I much prefer the iThingies (I also have an iPhone). Like Betsy, I live on my iPad. My son has claimed my Fire and I only use the Fire HD for movies and TV shows. I could use my iPad for that, but I'm often watching while I'm doing something on my iPad. It has replaced my laptop and I very rarely ever need to get on the desktop anymore. I did try to switch to an android phone earlier this year, but that lasted for all of about 3 months. 

I also have an iPad mini right now that I am testing. My daughter asked me about it and would like one for Christmas. I heard so many complaints about the resolution, that I wasn't sure. I have to say, I love it. I'm *this* close to selling my iPad 2 to get myself a mini. The size works so much better for me. I'm even tempted to use it fast my primary reading device instead of my Kindle.. And those that know me know how much I love my Kindle.


----------



## Martel47 (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm a PC user.  I've used a Mac in the past, but never owned one.  It was always a combination of price and familiarity for me.

Long ago, I had a PDA that ran Windows Mobile.  I used it for a while, but in the age before smart phones, it couldn't do the things I wanted it to do in the same package as a phone, so I stopped using it.

Then along came Android.  Got a smart phone and liked it.  After getting a Master's was given a tablet as a graduation present and I love my Asus eeePad Transformer Prime.  The ability to add a dock that extends battery life and makes it, in essence, a netbook with a full-size USB port and other features sold me.  Love it.  I'm still learning the benefits of tablet and tend to find that I like "small" (phone) or "large/supersized" (laptop/desktop) to "medium".  It's just not as portable as a phone or as comfortable at productivity stuff as a full-sized keyboard and monitor.  But it is great for content consumption-games, email, videos, etc.

And with the Transformer, you're getting a display that is very comparable to the iPad, better in some ways.  Specs are pretty darn close all around, really.  But, as an above poster mentioned, a lot of apps are not tablet optimized for Android, so you end up using phone versions that are just expanded to fit the screen.  Not ideal, but things are catching up.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I've owned an iPad from day one, currently using an iPad 2.  I love it for web browsing, viewing stuff on Netflix, and games.  I've also bought a Nexus 7 (7 inch Android tablet) that I use a lot.  I use an Android smart phone heavily.

I find the lack of control on the iPad more and more annoying, iTunes is a bother, and the difficulty in managing files on the iPad is very annoying.  I also dislike the custom charging cable needed for the iPad.  My phone, Nexus 7, Kindle, and even my camera all charge with a microUSB cable.  It is a pain to have to carry a separate cable just for the iPad (and I always take two in case of accident or loss).

The smaller size of the Nexus 7 vs my full-size iPad is another advantage (besides the cable) for travel.  But I do prefer the larger size of the iPad for browsing on a touch screen.  Of course there are full-sized Android tablets out there.

There are definitely a great many apps for the iPad that aren't available on Android, and probably never will be due to less demand, the perception (which may be real, I don't know enough) of easier piracy of Android apps, and the stinginess of Android users about paying for apps.  But there are a lot of Android apps out there, and most of the ones missing from Android are fairly specialized.

I'm going to keep using a smaller Android tablet for travel (and I also use it in bed for viewing cartoons or some mindless video as I fall asleep--The iPad is too large and expensive for that).  When I replace my large tablet, there's a good chance I'll go with an Android tablet, but I haven't decided yet.  I have no interest in the iPad mini.

I've used "regular" Android tablets and haven't tried the Fire tablets yet, though there's nothing wrong with the Fire beyond well-known strengths and weaknesses.


----------



## kltmom (Jan 9, 2012)

I use PC laptops (hp), a Dell desktop, used an Android phone (Droid Incredible) for about a year and now still use it as I like to affectionally call it, my "fake iPod Touch" (basically still does everything but make phone calls).  I also have an iPad 2 and the original Kindle Fire.  Without a doubt, I prefer my iPad, hands down, as my main tablet.  I just really prefer the OS and UI; I find them to be easier to use on a daily and frequent basis, and I like the look and feel of them overall.  Since getting my iPad, I've been wanting to switch over from my PC laptops and get a MacBook Air or Pro instead.  I also want to get an iPhone.  And this is after 20+ years of using nothing but non-Apple products, that's how much I've found I really like the Apple experience.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I use Windows based stuff and android stuff.


----------



## JamescCamp (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm the opposite – I'm solely Apple in terms of my computer (I hate Windows with a burning passion), but I don't like iOS. It's just so dull looking. Android gives you more options and is the more interesting mobile OS IMO.

I have the Nexus 7 and I love it (though it's not talking to my MacBook at the moment, which is extremely annoying ...  )


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I prefer Android.  With Apple you're paying a lot more just for the name.  Android devices aren't as locked down as Apple and I find them much more user friendly.  There is also more competition between companies which means you get the features as soon as they're developed.  With Apple, they've been known to hold back features just to make sure they have something to add and make you upgrade to next year's model.

Even their cheaper iPad Mini is much more expensive than the Kindle Fire, the tablet they created it to compete with, and all of its specs are worse.  The Fire does have some drawbacks, especially the proprietary front end, but you can get around a lot of that easily.  I personally wouldn't go with the Fire or the iPad Mini if you want the full tablet experience, though.

Apple's maps are notoriously bad, and Android has a much better voice recognition that has been built in since day one than Siri.  It's just Android's Google Voice search doesn't have the whole cutesy reply thing that Siri has, but the results you get from it are much better.  Siri uses wolframalpha, which is really good for calculations, but for searches on terms it just doesn't compare to Google.

The only real drawback with Android right now is a few hangers on still develop solely for Apple, or Android apps will come to the market later than they do on Apple.  In recent months, though, Android devices have taken a higher percentage of the market share and the app store has finally surpassed Apple's in terms of the number of apps.  They also tend to be cheaper on Android for whatever reason.  It should only be a matter of time before people make developing for both of them the same priority.

So in terms of being more open, both in what apps you can get and where you can get them as well as what you can physically do to customize and actually use the tablet, I would go with Android every time.  A cheaper option with more competition and not one single company regulating everything just makes for a better experience for the consumer.  I really feel like Apple lately has become more of a status symbol than anything else.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Since tablets are not really tied to a particular OS, iPad or Android or Windows doesn't really matter. I have a Fire HD. My wife has a Galaxy Tab 2. I guess they're both Android devices. Price was the main determinant for us. Our PC (Windows machines) primarily just serve a storage for music, videos, pictures, etc. we don't need on the tablet at that particular time.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Just to confuse matters, don't forget the latest option: the M$ "Surface" tablet with Windows RT or Windows 8 Pro.


----------



## rla1996 (Oct 28, 2008)

I LOVE my Ipad.  I use it for everything, and in fact wouldn't even have contact with a PC or laptop for that matter if  I didn't need one for work.  I do not own a Kindle Fire so I can't do much of a comparison.  But I can tell you the one thing I've observed.  I have better WIFI connectivity throughout the building.  I've seen her waiting for hers to connect when she moves from one part of the building to another, whereas mine is ALWAYS connected.  I would be interested to hear from some of the people who have both if they've had the same experience.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

NogDog said:


> Just to confuse matters, don't forget the latest option: the M$ "Surface" tablet with Windows RT or Windows 8 Pro.


I'm pretty impressed by the Surface in mostly everything except the price.

Mike


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

jmiked said:


> I'm pretty impressed by the Surface in mostly everything except the price.
> 
> Mike


I am too. .. and as my current laptop is past 3 years old. . .and has started periodically rebooting for no good reason -- and wanting to do so in safe mode -- I might be ready for an upgrade. I am going to try to hold out until after tax season though -- and then decide whether or not I want to splurge.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Have to admit, the Surface has intrigued me as well.  It'd be about the only way you could convince me to use Windows 8, though.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

I have an Android phone, and am using a Nexus 7. I, too, am a tweaker. I love to play with different set ups and lots of apps. Jelly Bean (the OS on the Nexus) is extremely smooth.

Maybe I'm weird but I've played with my son's Ipad and Iphone and neither appealed to me.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.engadget.com/2012/11/05/engadgets-tablet-buyers-guide-fall-2012/

This tablet buyer's guide from Engadget may help.


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

Have a: 
Samsung tab plus 7" with a usb adapter (takes all flash drives) and a HDMI adapter which mirrors everything onto my 55" tv. 
Nexus 7" rooted with 4.2 - With moonreader app its a nice reader with autoscroll and great for news aggregating cause the screen is so clear (zite, pocket, news360, flipboard, etc)
Transformer Prime 10.1" - rooted with JellyBean 4.1 (very cheap these days if you're looking for a really fast 10" on the cheap)
Ipad 3 - only thing i use this thing for is watching netflix and hulu plus in bed and reading the ny times (ipad implementation of nytimes if phenomenal). two things on my bed (besides my girlfriend) is an ipad and my kindle (black basic). 

As for PC, i'd say android allows so many more options in regard to root access and messing around with the logs and the OS in regard to customization and free things. Apple products have never played all that nice with PC IMO but the ipad hardware is just so stinkin' clean that its good to own. In the end, my advice is if you're going to get one tablet, a major consideration should be what phone os you use (IOS6, Android, Blackberry, Microsoft) and match it with your phone. And in honor of where we're at, i say buy a great kindle and leave all the other tech at home (i have so much tech and kindles are my favorite if i had to just pick one).


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Agreed on the NY Times iPad app.  It's an amazing app.  Really feels like reading a newspaper with the way it's laid out, love being able to pinch zoom to close articles etc.  Well worth the $10 a month I pay (get 1/2 off for working in higher ed).


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

PC users who lives on her iPad. I choose the iPad for its apps and because most of my friends have one so I can play with them.


----------



## rookieborn (Oct 11, 2012)

earlier this year, i purchased the Asus Transformer EEE-pad for around $400-$500 (the ice cream sandwich version)...it was great in the beginning but now, the browser closes when i use most websites...

but from what i heard, the NEW asus transformer (the newer version) doesn't have any problems.


----------



## SteveScaffardi (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm an Apple man. I tried Android but I just couldn't get used to the navigation. To be fair, this is probably just laziness on my part! I am one of these annoying people who have probably bought into a brand and now pretty much refuse to give anything else a go, but the thing with technology is that everything I have is all geared up for the iPhone and iPad, and I really can't be bothered to change! Damn those guys at Apple, they'll keep putting their prices up, and I'll keep paying for the convenience...!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

It's not just convience. I don't have to worry about my iPad 3 crapping out. I know that it is going to last a good long time. I know folks with the iPad 2 who love them. iPad 1s are still working.  I know in 6 months I am fine. There are plenty of other tablets that you cannot say that about. The Asus referrenced above is one example. Toss in that the apps for iPad are more numerous than Android. Part of that is because there are too many android branches and it is hard to program for all of the branches.

Apple products just work. They are more expensive but they just work.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

The Android App market has caught up with Apple in terms of number of apps and I believe they have even more by now, and most major ones come out for both at the same time, or Android shortly after. Apple has a vetting process since they require so much control over what goes on their platform, so some apps just don't see the light of day on iOS, especially ones that do things Apple wants you to pay _them_ to be able to do.

There are not really "branches" of Android. There are updated versions, just like iOS. The only difference is you don't need to buy a new device to get an update... if your Android device can handle the new features in terms of its hardware, then you get the upgrade free. All Android devices, unless they are outdated, run the same version of Android. Some may have a custom interface like the Kindle Fire, but they all run the same base OS which is the only one developers need to develop for. There are no more inherent issues with app compatibility than there are with Apple products.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I judt read an article about strategic board games  and why so few ended up on Android. The author interviewed developers who flat out said that coding for Android is far more difficult than coding for Apple due to the number of Android varients out there.

I don't have any experience with the Android app market but I have good reason to believe the coders when they say that this is a problem. One of the biggest complaints at board game geeks are the number of games that are released only for Apple. So there are sectors where there is a descrepancy in apps.

And my iPad has been updated with a new OS twice since I bought it. I know that at some point in time I won't be able to update it but that holds true for all electronics.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

That's odd, I guess he means the different "versions", but they really are just updates.  Stuff like "Gingerbread" and "Honeycomb" and "Ice Cream" are just cutesy ways of saying 2.3, 3.0, 4.0... etc.  Yes, some things will work on Gingerbread that won't work on Donut or Eclair, but that's the nature of updating firmware and I don't see how it would be any different than something that could work on iOS 6 that wouldn't work on iOS 3.

I can definitely see developing for Apple being more straight forward maybe, but I have to wonder how many of those developers they interviewed just haven't really branched out and given it a chance yet.  Apple came first so it will always have people who are more comfortable developing for it, and learning to code for a new device would be an extra challenge... but I see plenty of cross over between both devices with absolutely no difference in quality.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

It might be this particular niche. They are the strategic and war board games. The programmers said that programming for Android is trickier because of the variants. The article also said that Android users are less likely to pay for apps than Apple users.

http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2012-10/31/android-games


----------



## JuliMonroe (Apr 25, 2011)

I've had an Android tablet, and I replaced it with an iPad. I find iOS devices to be more responsive and pleasant to use. The ability to customize is better in Android, but I don't need it enough to sacrifice what I see as usability. I just like the way iDevices work. 

No Mac, though. I'm PC all the way. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> That's odd, I guess he means the different "versions", but they really are just updates. Stuff like "Gingerbread" and "Honeycomb" and "Ice Cream" are just cutesy ways of saying 2.3, 3.0, 4.0... etc. Yes, some things will work on Gingerbread that won't work on Donut or Eclair, but that's the nature of updating firmware and I don't see how it would be any different than something that could work on iOS 6 that wouldn't work on iOS 3.
> 
> I can definitely see developing for Apple being more straight forward maybe, but I have to wonder how many of those developers they interviewed just haven't really branched out and given it a chance yet. Apple came first so it will always have people who are more comfortable developing for it, and learning to code for a new device would be an extra challenge... but I see plenty of cross over between both devices with absolutely no difference in quality.


I'm not a programmer, but I understand a lot of the problem is the difference in hardware available in different Android devices. Something as simple as making your app look good with the variety of screen resolutions available in Android is a nightmare. With Apple, there were only two resolutions, and they are a multiple of two apart, making even that easier. I assume the iPad mini fits into this scheme, I don't follow this enough to know. I'm sure the ability of different cell phone companies to customize Android software doesn't help.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

MamaProfCrash said:


> The article also said that Android users are less likely to pay for apps than Apple users.


See... I'm more liable to believe this as the reason more than the "It's hard to program for." excuse. Apple apps cost more than Android apps on average, or at least used to, so Apple customers are used to paying upwards of $10 for something an Android user would expect for no more than $2. Heck, when Android first hit the scene Apple had GPS selling as an app for $90 while it was free on Android devices and they sold ringtones for $2-$3 a pop while Android had a simple app that let you make them yourself from mp3 files. So yeah, there's definitely a different expectation in price between the two platforms, but that's a good thing. Competition will make Apple bring those down sooner or later and both sides will benefit. App publishers who are resisting will have to give in at some point, too, I think.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

One article doesn't "prove" anything of course, but I've followed this for a couple of years and seen several app developers write or contribute to pieces like this one. This one is actually more low key about the difference than many I've seen, this ws just the first one I found by Googling:

http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2012/04/easier-design-apps-ios/


----------

